# Reliable Steroid Distributor Websites?



## angel77 (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm new to the site and don't want to cross any lines but I can't afford to spend $50.00 on a book that's gonna help me locate reliable steroid distributors. I've found a website that looks legit but I'm not sure. They only take money transfers. the site is
*http://www.disneyland.com *
  If anyone knows if the site is legit I'd appreciate some feedback. Could anyone recommend any other solid reliable locations that have worked? Please feel free to private message. I'd be interested in finding the original PRO-HORMONES like
Superdrol
Halodrol
Phera Mass  if they are still around or easier to get than the real thing.

 Cheers, Adrien


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

You can find the original PHs sometimes in the buy/sell/trade section of this site. You can find new pro hormones that are pretty good through many of the site sponsors. Maybe some reps can advise you as to what they have to offer right now. 

I have heard bad things about fitnesspharmaas. first of all, any site that is big enough to be noticed is too big to not get busted. Second, any book that puts sources in print brings heat on those sources and they won't stay open very long. Never waste money on books that give sources.

Also, off topic, have you done steroids before? Have you educated yourself? Do you understand PCT, and the risk involved?


----------



## angel77 (Aug 27, 2008)

KelJu said:


> You can find the original PHs sometimes in the buy/sell/trade section of this site. You can find new pro hormones that are pretty good through many of the site sponsors. Maybe some reps can advise you as to what they have to offer right now.
> 
> I have heard bad things about Disneyland. first of all, any site that is big enough to be noticed is too big to not get busted. Second, any book that puts sources in print brings heat on those sources and they won't stay open very long. Never waste money on books that give sources.
> 
> Also, off topic, have you done steroids before? Have you educated yourself? Do you understand PCT, and the risk involved?



ABSOLUTELY. I'm more interested in getting the original pro-hormones as opposed to the full blown roids unless I get exact administration directions and I know for sure what I'm getting. I'm looking for something like winstrol that would help me get cut. I'm not looking to be Lou Forigno. 
Thanks for the reply. I'll check out the buy, sell, trade, sections. I haven't seen that yet. Are the people on it reliable? Are they authorized by the site mods? Thanks again, Adrien


----------



## KelJu (Aug 27, 2008)

angel77 said:


> ABSOLUTELY. I'm more interested in getting the original pro-hormones as opposed to the full blown roids unless I get exact administration directions and I know for sure what I'm getting. I'm looking for something like winstrol that would help me get cut. I'm not looking to be Lou Forigno.
> Thanks for the reply. I'll check out the buy, sell, trade, sections. I haven't seen that yet. Are the people on it reliable? Are they authorized by the site mods? Thanks again, Adrien



I can't vouch for the reliability of anybody in there except for the 2 or 3 people I have personally bought from. It is sort of like ebay in that section, so buy at your own risk. There is no authorization by the mods. Anybody can buy/sell/trade in that forum.

Ask sellers for references that are members here to be sure that are legit.


----------



## angel77 (Aug 27, 2008)

KelJu said:


> I can't vouch for the reliability of anybody in there except for the 2 or 3 people I have personally bought from. It is sort of like ebay in that section, so buy at your own risk. There is no authorization by the mods. Anybody can buy/sell/trade in that forum.
> 
> Ask sellers for references that are members here to be sure that are legit.



Thank you...


----------

